# Should I melt this ?



## Noxx (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

First time for me that I buy such jewelry. I have little info on this and I don't know its value. AFAIK, it's Pakistani and is 20-22k. It's family jewelry. There's only a date on the box, 1948.

It's in perfect condition, I was told it was worn only a couple of times. It was made by hand and the details are incredible.

Now, what is it ? Does it have any more value than melt ?

Thanks!

Click to see close-ups


----------



## Geo (Jan 5, 2013)

wow. it looks like a matching set with two bangles, choker, earrings, and a ring. i would assume it would have much more value as is for its intended purpose. it looks like ceremonial jewelry like the type worn at a wedding by the bride.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=pakistani+bridal+jewelry&x=113&y=18&form=MSNH14&pq=pakistani+bridal+jewelry&sc=5-24&sp=-1&qs=n&sk=


----------



## MMFJ (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice piece!

I would think there is 'extra' value in keeping it in its current state, but it is, as all 'artwork' where the price is in the eye of the beholder.... as Geo said, it looks like a wedding piece (that would be given to the bride to keep for the family).

What I would do with this (and I do with similar pieces) is to set it in the 'keep it until I get desperate' box, then if it doesn't sell for weight value, stick it in the pot!

What's your estimate on the total Au?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 5, 2013)

It weighs 143g. so melt value would be close to $6900.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 5, 2013)

Sad but probably it will end up in the pot as the melt value is so high, if you have Asian jewellers near you then maybe worth a call but in my experience they only will pay melt value and frequently want it for less.


----------



## element47.5 (Jan 5, 2013)

If you do not need to liquidate it right away, I would suggest doing nothing with it, and investigating whether it is something common, or something better, or something highly valuable. It looks quite intricate, embodying plenty of hours of labor to have made it. 

But in a very practical sense, my opinion is that you are less likely to obtain full value for it if you are in a hurry to liquidate it. 

One of the things about jewelry and gold and ores and ingots is that they have incredible patience. They can be put away and taken out 50 years later. Or six months later. 

I have seen many examples of things like what you have suddenly become worth more given some more-than-superficial investigation, and, patience.

To have that patience, you must not be in a hurry to liquidate it. If you ARE in a hurry to liquidate it...then that's what's important. In my career of buying and selling, yes, I have had great things pass through my hands that I could not afford to own, and that may or may not apply to you. Only you know that.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jan 5, 2013)

Noxx said:


> It weighs 143g. so melt value would be close to $6900.



I would Fleabay it starting at 10k and see what happens... Worst is you pay alittle fee if they've started fees... But definately take a million pics and advertise everywhere. I bet you will at least get 10k if it's older and mint.

BS.
Some people step in Crap and smell roses...
I step and stink!!!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe get on some Pakistani forums that will allow you to sell stuff.
https://www.google.com/search?q=pakistan+forum&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Jan 5, 2013)

Look at ebay, i have seen several high end pieces of jewelry similar to this and they go for a high premium. There are a few sellers who deal in nothing but 22-24k jewelry and you might get one of them who are interesded in buying it for atleast full spot plus shipping. I did some work for a doctor here in my town a few years ago and he has a necklace, earrings and bracelets almost exactly like this in a frame on the wall in his formal dining room. I asked what it was as Geo said ceremonial jewelry that his wife had worn when they were married, it was given to her by her father the day of the wedding. It would be hard for me to leave 10k hanging on my wall beside a window!



Geo said:


> wow. it looks like a matching set with two bangles, choker, earrings, and a ring. i would assume it would have much more value as is for its intended purpose. it looks like ceremonial jewelry like the type worn at a wedding by the bride.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/search?q=pakistani+bridal+jewelry&x=113&y=18&form=MSNH14&pq=pakistani+bridal+jewelry&sc=5-24&sp=-1&qs=n&sk=



I would not destroy it, no way.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Jan 5, 2013)

I would also try to get more info on it, such as the name of the family who owned it and what city they are from. Just might add a little more value to it.


----------



## bigjohn (Jan 5, 2013)

I would try selling as a wearable set before you toss it in the pot. I usually double my money (twice melt value) on good wearable jewelry. I have sold a bunch of gold rings on ebay that I bought at scrap price and sold as wearable.


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Jan 5, 2013)

Noxx
Look for India jeweler shops they will take that off your hands lots in Toronto and they will take that off your hands for good value.
search and send them pictures do not say it was from Pakistan there is a high value on this i had a girl that was buying gold jewelery around
10,000 every month 
you will get better value if you search what i see from your pic it is very nice stuff there will be lots of weddings so advertise it will sell
if i was back in Toronto i would have that sold i will look to see if i can find some of my old contacts for you.


Rikki


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jan 6, 2013)

It looks like a Indian wedding set to me. Walk into any Indian jewelry store where you live and you will see many examples of this same type of craftsmanship.

Some of the pieces are so incredibly intricate that it can take one single artist over a year to create, if your piece is as intricate as it sounds like, it makes it dramatically more valuable. If you do decide to sell it to an Indian Jewelry, know they are extremely savvy negotiators, and haggling for them amounts to a direct reflection on your manhood. So they are hard nosed. If you decide to deal with them, take someone Indian with you, if they know you respect them and their culture they will go a little easier on you. Before you bring out your own piece, it's a really good idea to look around his shop, politely comment on the quality of his own items, ask prices, male him feel impressed then bring out your piece. A lot of times if they believe you are trying to show them up, they will not deal with you. But if you compliment before hand, then when you bring your piece out they won't feel this way. Also, it's nice to know what he is selling similar pieces for and it is totally acceptable for you to mention the fact that's why you asked about his prices, so you would know how much profit he was making and could negotiate fairly with him.

Just some suggestions, but you should be able to sell that right away at one of these type stores.

Here is a video of one of the stores where you live:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_iN7-U5CC8[/youtube]


Scott


----------



## Noxx (Jan 7, 2013)

I visited a local jewelery which also does in-house refining and they told me that it is almost impossible to sell here. Nobody wants to buy that. Even in Montreal.

They came across these sets a few times in the past and it always went in the melting pot.

But like some of you recommended, I placed it on eBay two days ago for a 3 days listing.

I'm asking for $11k but can accept offers. I only have 6 watchers now, but good news:

Someone already made me an offer for $8k. He first made an offer at $5k then $6k and it was automatically declined.

I did not accept his offer :twisted: but decided to make a counter-offer for $8700 but will do free shipping. It's someone in the UK.

We'll see how it goes 8)


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 7, 2013)

Noxx said:


> I visited a local jewelery which also does in-house refining and they told me that it is almost impossible to sell here. Nobody wants to buy that. Even in Montreal.
> 
> They came across these sets a few times in the past and it always went in the melting pot.
> 
> ...



Just make sure you cover yourself with all Ebay's silly rules, because that would be a big loss if the buyer ends up being a scammer. Or if it gets "lost" in the mail.

Jim


----------



## Noxx (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, you're right. 

Anyway, if he tries to scam me, I have his address and will pay him a visit


----------



## ericrm (Jan 7, 2013)

this is just an opinion bu with the ebay fee around 10% + paypal around 3.5% + the possible mail lost + the possible gold scam (product isnt as describe ,and he send you an empty boxe but keep the "you as a seller doesnt have the choice" refund)

i would definitively stay away from ebay


----------



## fasTTcar (Jan 7, 2013)

As an aside, I deal with a jeweller in town here who grew up in Mumbai. He started cutting diamonds when he was 10.

He told me that a childhood friend of his runs a jewellery factory in India that has a contract with a wholesaler in the Indian community in Toronto that specifies 22k markings but it is fashioned out of 17k gold. Caveat Emptor.

Back on topic. Post an ad on Kijiji. If you have no legit bites in a week, melt it.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jan 8, 2013)

Noxx said:


> Yes, you're right.
> 
> Anyway, if he tries to scam me, I have his address and will pay him a visit



I am really glad to hear you found someone interested. It would be a real shame to melt that piece, it looks like someone put a lot of work into it. Not only that, but you are probably going to make some Indian bride to be absolutely thrilled. It's like a status symbol, the older and more obvious work involved elevates the person who is wearing it in the eyes of others. 

As much as I love producing metals in pure form, it does my heart well to see things like this saved from being melted.

Scott


----------



## nickvc (Jan 8, 2013)

fasTTcar said:


> As an aside, I deal with a jeweller in town here who grew up in Mumbai. He started cutting diamonds when he was 10.
> 
> He told me that a childhood friend of his runs a jewellery factory in India that has a contract with a wholesaler in the Indian community in Toronto that specifies 22k markings but it is fashioned out of 17k gold. Caveat Emptor.
> 
> ...


----------



## MMFJ (Jan 8, 2013)

ericrm said:


> this is just an opinion bu with the ebay fee around 10% + paypal around 3.5% + the possible mail lost + the possible gold scam (product isnt as describe ,and he send you an empty boxe but keep the "you as a seller doesnt have the choice" refund)
> 
> i would definitively stay away from ebay


Couple things to point out here (for those that find eBay a useful place to sell such things), even though ericrm has a very good point;

- you really should look at the fees as a 'cost of doing business' - getting the word out to that many people who are interested in buying doesn't come cheap. Of course, if you are not making more than that over any other form of selling, then it isn't worth it - you just have to factor all that in.

- 'lost in the mail' - be sure to get insurance (not cheap - make sure to factor that in the sale price as well - or add it to the shipping charge, which is where it should be)

- 'empty box return' - this is one where technology comes to the rescue. If someone asks to return an item of high value (one that I can't "afford" to lose), I ask that they record a video of them packing it into the box - just as we do when we ship it out (we keep a camera running while high-ticket items are being packaged, showing the person doing it, how it was packed, etc. - cuts WAY down on many sort of issues!). Upon the box being returned, we show it as received (the security cameras in the front office show it coming in the door) and being opened. 

With the world of cell phone cameras and digital recording, etc. it isn't much to do this (use a webcam or anything...) and you only need to keep the recording for anything 'suspicious', and only for 60 days or so (depending on the situation). 

One way to track all this is to change the recording name to the eBay item number (or Paypal transaction number, etc. - something you can search back with) or keep a list of item number and recorded file number - whatever works for you.

This is really very little extra work and the 'safety' it provides is pretty substantial.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been told that if an item is lost or damaged in the mail, being paid on a claim is nearly impossible and almost unheard of. If a claim is filed you have to prove the contents as well as the actual value of the contents and even then most of the time they refuse to pay you. Does anyone have any experience with insurance claims with the postal service/ups/fedex?


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 9, 2013)

If you're filming while packing, add a note in the package "Content photoed for your security" or something like that, it would stop a lot of people trying to scam you.

I can't take credit for that idea, I got a package with a note like this last summer.

Göran


----------



## skippy (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah you should consider trying to sell it in Missisauga or Toronto Noxx... I don't think you can compare Toronto and Montreal's Indian communities. I drove to Vaughn the other day to write a building code examination and passed by a hindu temple, a huge thing. I decided to check it out on the way home and I was impressed, all imported marble and limestone, intricate carving... The statue of Krishna had a solid gold mask too 8) Apparently it cost $40 million to make five years ago and is the second biggest hindu temple in the world outside of India.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 11, 2013)

i would say thats worth about 15 to 17 thousand USD as-is
maybe more, please do not melt that

its hand made from 1948 Noxx


----------



## necromancer (Feb 15, 2013)

So......

how did this work out for you Noxx ??

have been waiting for the update

thanks


----------



## Noxx (Feb 15, 2013)

I had a buyer on eBay for $8k but he backed off...

So it went in the AR. Final yield was 20k gold.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 15, 2013)

Noxx said:


> I had a buyer on eBay for $8k but he backed off...
> 
> So it went in the AR. Final yield was 20k gold.


It's a good thing he did back off. That's at least on the lower scale of 10K profit loss, even if it's all a profit anyway. 

That's great you came out on top. You deserve it anyway. Because of you, I've refined and made my first 1.2 gram gold button a few days ago. 

I have more gold to refine... and silver cementing right now....

Much Love to you *Noxx*.


Kevin


----------



## Dan Dement (Feb 15, 2013)

Noxx,

So you held and gold just took a $50. dump. I have a nice jewelry store with lots of Nice Italian made jewelry that I owned for 6-7 years. I like it and don't want to melt it. All the guys who think it's worth $18,000, have them step up and buy it. Now, I have a saying and that is" There is a butt for every chair! Now, if you can find the right person, maybe you can get a little over the gold. But the guy you bought it from sure took your money which I am willing to believe is under gold.

Every time I melt a salable piece, someone comes in requesting a similar piece. In forty years in the jewelry business I have never had a request for an Indian Wedding type piece. If it was me, I would melt it and not look back.

Dan


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Feb 15, 2013)

Noxx said:


> I had a buyer on eBay for $8k but he backed off...
> 
> So it went in the AR. Final yield was 20k gold.





Dan Dement said:


> Noxx,
> 
> So you held and gold just took a $50. dump. I have a nice jewelry store with lots of Nice Italian made jewelry that I owned for 6-7 years. I like it and don't want to melt it. All the guys who think it's worth $18,000, have them step up and buy it. Now, I have a saying and that is" There is a butt for every chair! Now, if you can find the right person, maybe you can get a little over the gold. But the guy you bought it from sure took your money which I am willing to believe is under gold.
> 
> ...




He refined it.


----------

